
Apple is catastrophically late to the self-driving car game - KKKKkkkk1
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-catastrophically-late-to-self-driving-car-game-2017-4
======
reilly3000
When was Apple ever first to the game? Didn't make the first home PC, didn't
make the first MP3 player, didn't make the first smartphone. They tend to take
validated markets and redefine them with design.

------
Neliquat
If there is noone nearing the finish line, noone is late. It very well might
be that the flagship self driving company does not even exist yet. The road to
almost as good as a human is much shorter that the road to being
unquestionably superior to human drivers. As a motorcycle rider, even the best
systems are quite poor as of now where my safety is concerned. Apple has
plenty of time, and money, to catch up if they choose a good strategy.

